# SQLVDI/VSS errors preventing ntbackup success - HELP please!



## Dave Atkin (Sep 4, 2009)

Hi all, thanks in advanced for all of your input. ray:

We have been experiencing problems with one of our customer Windows 2003 SBS Servers (SP2 – Fully up to date). The Server is getting the following SQLVDI/VSS errors which are preventing us from creating a successful backup.

*Application Event Viewer:*

Error ID: 6013 (VSS)
Sqllib error: OLEDB Error encountered calling ICommandText::Execute. hr = 0x80040e14. SQLSTATE: 42000, Native Error: 3013
Error state: 1, Severity: 16
Source: Microsoft OLE DB Provider for SQL Server
Error message: BACKUP DATABASE is terminating abnormally.

Error ID: 1 (SQLVDI)
SQLVDI: Loc=TriggerAbort. Desc=invoked. ErrorCode=(0). Process=2036. Thread=4604. Server. Instance=SHAREPOINT. VD=Global\{584C58C2-DC92-4DD8-82DD-EA4879E848FC}1_SQLVDIMemoryName_0.

Error ID: 1 (SQLVDI)
SQLVDI: Loc=SVDS::CloseDevice. Desc=Abort detected. ErrorCode=(0). Process=2036. Thread=4604. Server. Instance=SHAREPOINT. VD=Global\{584C58C2-DC92-4DD8-82DD-EA4879E848FC}1_SQLVDIMemoryName_0.

Error ID: 1 (SQLVDI)
SQLVDI: Loc=TriggerAbort. Desc=invoked. ErrorCode=(0). Process=2024. Thread=5924. Server. Instance=SBSMONITORING. VD=Global\{0AC3F5A4-556C-4C43-BA25-1912D73EF7FE}2_SQLVDIMemoryName_0. 

Error ID: 1 (SQLVDI)
SQLVDI: Loc=SVDS::CloseDevice. Desc=Abort detected. ErrorCode=(0). Process=2024. Thread=5924. Server. Instance=SBSMONITORING. VD=Global\{0AC3F5A4-556C-4C43-BA25-1912D73EF7FE}2_SQLVDIMemoryName_0.


Ntbackup is scheduled to start at 20:00 and is run Monday-Friday. The ntbackup logs show the following:

*Ntbackup report:*

Backup Status
Operation: Backup
Active backup destination: File
Media name: "Small Business Server Backup (03).bkf created 5/10/2010 at 11:00 PM"

Volume shadow copy creation: Attempt 1.
Timeout before function completed

Error returned while creating the volume shadow copy:0x80042319.

Error returned while creating the volume shadow copy:80042319
Aborting Backup.

----------------------

The operation did not successfully complete.

----------------------


For literally months now both myself and the other tech guys have been looking for a solution to this problem. There are a lot of questions on google but no solid answers. We have tried the following so far:

1)	Applying Microsoft Hotfixes (VSS Hotfix for 2003)
2)	Disabling the Sharepoint & SBS Monitoring Services
3)	Re-registering the VSS files with vssadmin
4)	Deleting the shadow copy events and re-creating them.
5)	Checked for obvious disk space problems – All ok.
6)	Defragmented the Server
7)	Re-created the backup schedule
8)	Tried creating a manual backup which was not scheduled – This did work but only for one backup!
9)	We disabled the Anti-Virus program (NOD32) and the windows firewall just in case.


I look forward to your comments.


Thanks again.


Dave


----------



## Dave Atkin (Sep 4, 2009)

Anyone able to help on this?


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Hello,

Try this one first, then if it doesn't work then proceed with the Hotfixes below.

Have you seen this Hotfixes? I know that you have tried some already?


----------



## Dave Atkin (Sep 4, 2009)

Hey,

Thank you for your input, its much appreciated, I will have a look at the first solution and the hot fixes.

Kind Regards,

Dave


----------

